# Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Boardies,

Ich möchte mir gerne einige Köderfische in unserer Regentonne halten und hätte dazu folgende Fragen:

- Wo ist ein guter Platz für die Tonne? Ganz im Schatten, halbtags im Schatten oder kühlt es nachts immer genug ab, sodass sich das Wasser in der Tonne am nächsten Tag nicht zu stark erwärmt und es den Fischen nichts aus macht in der Sonne zu stehen?

- Welche Fischarten kommen in Frage? 

- Wie viele höchstens?

- Macht es etwas aus wenn man in einer großen Tonne Kammschupper wie Barsche zusammen mit Weißfischen hält?

- Kommt immer genug Sauerstoff durch die Luft ins Wasser oder ist die Einbringung einiger Algen sinnvoll? (Köderfischpumpe oder ähnliches kommt nicht in Frage)

Vielen Dank im Voraus & weitere Anregungen sind erwünscht


----------



## Blink* (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Hallo Thomas,

ich antworte nur auf eine Frage von dir:



> - Wie viele höchstens?



Bitte keinen.#d

Hälst du das für Artgerecht ?


----------



## duck_68 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

In einer Regentonne (mit normalem Regenwasser) überlebt Dir kein Fisch - warum weiß ich nicht - hatte damit nur negative Erfahrungen - übrigens im Sommer wie im Winter...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## duck_68 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Blink* schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich antworte nur auf eine Frage von dir:
> 
> ...




Gegenfrage: Wie hälterst Du Deine Köfis - im eigenen Baggersee#c


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, das Fische nix in einer Regentonne zu suchen haben, zumal bei einer solchen das Verhältnis von Wasseroberfläche und Volumen im höchsten Maße ungünstig ist.

....und wenn doch, dann nehm ne schwarze Tonne, stopf recht viele Fische rein und lass sie möglichst in der Sonne stehen dann gibts am Abend eine lecker Fischsuppe #d


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

ich hab das mal ne zeit lang gemacht... stell die tonne an einem möglichst kühlen, schattigen platz.
fische könntest du folgende einsetzen: karauschen, rotaugen, rotfedern und döbel.
mit denen hab ich gute erfahrungen gemacht.
wie groß ist die tonne?


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Blink* schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich antworte nur auf eine Frage von dir:
> 
> ...


 
Ich sehe kein Problem darin...


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich hab das mal ne zeit lang gemacht... stell die tonne an einem möglichst kühlen, schattigen platz.
> fische könntest du folgende einsetzen: karauschen, rotaugen, rotfedern und döbel.
> mit denen hab ich gute erfahrungen gemacht.
> wie groß ist die tonne?


 
Also das Ding ist ziemlich groß, etwa so 150 cm hoch und so 75 cm Durchmesser denk ich. Also kann ich das Ding auch in die Garage stellen?


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



ThomasRö schrieb:


> Also das Ding ist ziemlich groß, etwa so 150 cm hoch und so 75 cm Durchmesser denk ich. Also kann ich das Ding auch in die Garage stellen?


die garage wär der richtige ort, solag es relativ kühl dort bleibt.
setz aber nicht mehr als 15 fische bis 10cm ein....
wieso kommt für dich keine sauerstoffpumpe in frage?


----------



## Blink* (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Wenn ich welche benötige, fang ich sie mir Kurz vor dem Ansitz.

Falls es früh losgehen soll, hältere ich sie in meinem Teich (20m³), allerdings müssen sie dann nur eine Nacht drinne ausharren .

Und ich habe das Gefühl, das seine Regentonneidee für länger als eine Nacht ist ... ( da er schon nach Einfluss der Sonneneinstrahlung fragt und ob es sich wieder abkühlt etc.).

Mir ist auch bewusst, dass nich jeder diese Möglichkeit, wie ich sie habe hat, aber es gibt sicherlich andere Methoden. Eine normale Regentonne hat nur 200L (soweit ich richtig Informiert bin) und da er es nicht in Erwägung zeht sich eine Pumpe anzuschaffen finde ich das es keine waid/art/fisch - gerechte Lösung ist.

Gruß, 
Blink*


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Ich habe ja nicht vor die Tiere wochenlang darin zu halten, da ich öfters angeln gehe und manchmal auch nur 2 Stunden oder so fänd ich es gut wenn ich dann nicht noch extra Köderfische stippen muss. 

Wieso sollte ich eine Köderfischpumpe anschaffen und betreiben wenn das Wasser durch die Luft genug mit Sauerstoff angereichert würde oder man den selben Effekt durch Wasserpflanzen erreichen könnte?


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



ThomasRö schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich eine Köderfischpumpe anschaffen und betreiben wenn das Wasser durch die Luft genug mit Sauerstoff angereichert würde oder man den selben Effekt durch Wasserpflanzen erreichen könnte?


durch wasserpflanzen geht das nicht....
mit pumpe wärs auf jeden fall besser!!
und soeine pumpe kostet villeicht 15-20€.... 
kauf dir eine und dann kannst du die köfis auch länger als ne woche hältern!
dann tu in die tonne auf den boden ca. 5-10kg aquariensand.... damit die fische auch mal wühlen können...


----------



## Fishzilla (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Hallo, 
Wasserpflanzen und Garage, interessant..:q


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wasserpflanzen und Garage, interessant..:q


 
Selbstverständlich wenn die Tonne draußen steht.


Toll wie hier wieder alles auseinandergenommen wird, Danke.


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

falls es mit der pumpe wegen dem strom nicht funktioniert.... es gibt auch welche die funktionieren ohne strom! das ganze nennt sich oxydator... glaub ich..


----------



## Anglerfreak (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

ich hälter auch einige Köderfische in ner Regentonne...jaja ich weiß nich sehr artgerecht und so aber an einigen Gewässern fängt man hier leider keine Köderfische und eingefrohren und aufgetaucht sind die immer so matschig... hauptsache die Tonne steht im kühlen Schatten. ich hab ne kleine pumpe und einige Schwimmpflanzen reingetan. und die Fische fressen sogar Fischfutter! 

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Fishzilla (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Hallo Thomas, sollte kein Klug*******n werden.
Habe im übrigen schon kleinere Köfibecken im Angelläden gesehen.


----------



## Chrisi04 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Also ich bin von Deiner Idee mit der Tonne auch nicht begeistert.
Kannst Du Dir nicht irgendwo ein älteres Aquarium besorgen und die  Fische darin hältern (Größe natürlich entsprechend ).
Wenn Du Regenwasser verwenden möchtest, achte darauf dass es nicht über Dachpappe oder so gelaufen ist.


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Moin
Ich glaub vor 1-2 Monaten war das Thema ob Fische schmerzen verspüren (oda sowas in der Art)und du willst deine Köder Fische in einer 1,50 m großen regentonne rein schmeißen?!Denkst du das Wasser wird nicht irrgend wann ma warm werden auch wenn du es im schatten hast du weißt das wir einen Heißen Sommer haben?
Naja ist deine Sache ich würde es mir überlegen ich würde mir immer welche Frisch fangen.
MfG


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> falls es mit der pumpe wegen dem strom nicht funktioniert.... es gibt auch welche die funktionieren ohne strom! das ganze nennt sich oxydator... glaub ich..


 
Nach sowas muss ich mich mal umschauen |good:




			
				Anglerfreak schrieb:
			
		

> ich hälter auch einige Köderfische in ner Regentonne...jaja ich weiß nich sehr artgerecht und so aber an einigen Gewässern fängt man hier leider keine Köderfische und eingefrohren und aufgetaucht sind die immer so matschig... hauptsache die Tonne steht im kühlen Schatten. ich hab ne kleine pumpe und einige Schwimmpflanzen reingetan. und die Fische fressen sogar Fischfutter!
> 
> mfg. Anglerfreak


 
|good:
Mag sein dass es nicht sonderlich artgerecht ist... aber ich sehe es nicht ein die Fische in der Gefriertruhe verschimmeln zu lassen wie es bei sehr vielen Leuten der Fall ist. Was sind denn das für Schwimmpflanzen?


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

weil hier tips zu aquarien kamen.... meint ihr ein 54liter becken ist besser als eine 200 liter regentonne mit filter (ohne ist das aquarium auf jeden fall besser...)?! garantiert nicht....


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Anglerfreak schrieb:


> aber an einigen Gewässern fängt man hier leider keine Köderfische



Du wirst doch nicht etwa deine Köderfische an einem anderen Gewässer benutzen als an dem, in dem du sie gefangen hast?#d
....das ist aber nicht nett, schon mal was vom seuchenbiologischen Gleichgewicht gehört?


----------



## Chrisi04 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@ Steffen90

nur mal der Hinweis, da steht Größe entsprechend, ich meine sicher kein Guppy aufzucht becken.


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Master-of.Fehmarn schrieb:


> Denkst du das Wasser wird nicht irrgend wann ma warm werden auch wenn du es im schatten hast du weißt das wir einen Heißen Sommer haben?


deshalb soll er sie in den schatten oder halt in die garage stellen... wenn sie nicht zu warm wird! und karauschen, rotaugen und co. vertragen schonmal 25°


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Chrisi04 schrieb:


> @ Steffen90
> 
> nur mal der Hinweis, da steht Größe entsprechend, ich meine sicher kein Guppy aufzucht becken.


das hab ich dann wohl überlesen....
also das becken sollte MINIMUM 80cm lang sein.... besser ist 1m (160 oder 200liter)
dann hast du auch was zu gucken...


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

o0 Wärme Rekorde wurden in der Letzten Zeit vermeldet . .


----------



## Anglerfreak (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@ ThomasRö: Das sind so ne ganz kleinen Seerosen die an der Wasseroberfläche rumschwimmen. Die vermehren sich wie nichts gutes! Aber es gibt ja auch noch viele andere... Entengrütze wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht? Das Zeug spendet Schatten und wäre natürliches Futter für die Fische

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@STEFFAN90 Aber denk ma dran das sind auch Tiere egal wie große sie sind ob nun 2 cm oder 200.Fische verspüren auch schmerzen und du läßt sie da im heißen Wasser vor sich hin tümpeln.Für dich kann es ja ok sein aber für mich net ich will angeln und Spaß haben und keine Fische quellen in einer Regentonne. . . 
Was machst du eig wenn sich im Wasser Krankheiten bilden?!


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Soechting-Oxydat...ryZ46438QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Soechting-Oxydat...yZ100356QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ich hab mir mal die mühe gemacht und dir was rausgesucht....
das sind oxydatoren (oder wie ist die mehrzahl??:q) die für dein vorhaben geeignet sind...


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Master-of.Fehmarn schrieb:


> @STEFFAN90 Aber denk ma dran das sind auch Tiere egal wie große sie sind ob nun 2 cm oder 200.Fische verspüren auch schmerzen und du läßt sie da im heißen Wasser vor sich hin tümpeln.Für dich kann es ja ok sein aber für mich net ich will angeln und Spaß haben und keine Fische quellen in einer Regentonne. . .
> Was machst du eig wenn sich im Wasser Krankheiten bilden?!


zuerst mal ich heiß steffen und nicht steffan
deshalb hab ich ja geschrieben das die fische nur eine maximaltemperatur von 25° vertragen.... und das nur über wenige tage....  und wenn er die tonne in die kühle garage stellt dürfte es keine probleme geben.
wenn die fische krank werden kannst du sie nur noch töten und entsorgen oder mit entsprechenden medikamenten behandeln.


----------



## Anglerfreak (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht etwa deine Köderfische an einem anderen Gewässer benutzen als an dem, in dem du sie gefangen hast?#d
> ....das ist aber nicht nett, schon mal was vom seuchenbiologischen Gleichgewicht gehört?



Ach sooo schlimm wirds schon nicht werden, dass ich mit nem kranken Köderfisch den ganzen See verpeste oder so... wenn ich sehe dass ein gefangender Köderfisch krank ist werde ich den auch nicht in ein anderes Gewässer setzen...und in vielen Angelläden gibt es ja auch Köderfische zu kaufen und man weiß nicht wo die herkommen. Ach ja von "seuchenbiologischen Gleichgewicht" hab ich noch nichts gehört ;-) 

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Erstmal Danke an die Leute die hier konstruktiv helfen =)

Anglerfreak: Ja ich werd schon was finden, werde den Fischchen auch noch bisschen Kies reinmachen damit zumindest der Boden entfernt dem des Heimatgewässers ähnelt.

Chrisi04: Wäre ein Aquarium besser? Ich denke in der Tonne, wo es ja ziemlich dunkel ist sind die Tiere weniger Stress ausgesetzt als in nem Guckkasten...


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



ThomasRö schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke an die Leute die hier konstruktiv helfen =)
> 
> Chrisi04: Wäre ein Aquarium besser? Ich denke in der Tonne, wo es ja ziemlich dunkel ist sind die Tiere weniger Stress ausgesetzt als in nem Guckkasten...


ein aquarium wäre auf jeden fall besser!
les dir dazu mal den thread " aquarium mit einheimischen fischen" durch... da findest du alles!


----------



## Chrisi04 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@ Steffen90 
guter Vorschlag

den tröt hatte ich schon vergessen obwohl ich da am Anfang auch mal gepostet habe *g*


----------



## Laserbeak (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Um es vorweg zu nehmen:
Ich will hier keinen bekehren oder überzeugen; ich möchte einzig und allein meine Meinung wiedergeben.

Ich bin selber Aquarianer und halte viel vom verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch.
Wenn ich Köderfische hältern will, weil ich in meinem Hausgewässer keine fange, mache ich etwas falsch !!
Das Einbringen von nicht dem Gewässer entnommenen Fischen usw usw usw.
Man kann in der Tat Fische in der Regentonne hältern. Der Aufwand ist allerdings hoch. Zumindest wenn man es artgerecht machen möchte und davon sollte man bei einem verantwortungsvollen Angler ausgehen. Sauerstoffpumpe, Filtersystem, Wasserwechsel und ähnliches.
Wer will das leisten ?
Was spricht dagegen, etwas früher loszuziehen und den Angeltag mit Stippen zu beginnen ?
Was spricht dagegen, sich ca. 5 Köderfische entsprechender Größe eingefroren vorzuhalten ?
Was soll das komische Argument, eingefrorene Fische sind zu weich blablabla.... ???
Dann wirft man sie eben halbgefroren aus, wo ist das Problem ??

Zum Schluß: Ich kenne einige Angler, die Fische als Köderfische hältern. Ich finde alle zum Ko........

Meine Meinung ?
Macht es richtig, aber quält die Fische nicht.
Und was die Futteraufnahme betrifft: Na klar fressen die Fische...spätestens nach 14 Tagen, weil sie sonst verhungern würden. Tolle Leistung !!

Wie gesagt:  Meine Meinung !!​


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Anglerfreak schrieb:


> Ach sooo schlimm wirds schon nicht werden, dass ich mit nem kranken Köderfisch den ganzen See verpeste oder so...       und in vielen Angelläden gibt es ja auch Köderfische zu kaufen.)



Das könnten deine Mitangler aber anders sehen wenn plötzlich eine Seuche auftritt, und dafür reicht theoretisch schon ein Kescher, den du in einem anderen Gewässer benutzt hast aber so weit will ich ja garnicht gehen.
Die Köderfische im Angelladen darfst du zwar kaufen aber normalerweise nicht benutzen....


----------



## Chrisi04 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@Laserbeak

Sollte der Verdacht aufkommen das ich meine Köderfische im Aquarium halte, so kann ich Dich beruhigen dem ist nicht so. 
Wenn ich denn überhaupt noch mal zum angeln komme, habe ich mich auf Kunstköder versteift.

Nur wenn schon hältern finde ich ein Aquarium (entsprechender Größe) dafür geeigneter als eine Regentonne.


----------



## Laserbeak (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@Anglerfreak:

Zitat: 

Ach ja von "seuchenbiologischen Gleichgewicht" hab ich noch nichts gehört ;-) 


Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Wieviele ichtiologische Krankheiten kann man optisch erkennen ?
Wann ist ein Fisch krank ?
Wer kann mehr als 3 Erkrankungen aufzählen ?


Merkste was ??

Fangt eure Fische doch vorher, und bereitet ein Raubfischangeln sorgfältig vor. Manchmal kann man auch Kollegen fragen, ob sie schon Köderfische haben....

So genug gemeckert, jetzt sind andere dran.


----------



## Miscal (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

_Ich sage nein zum Aq...! #d_

_Es sind Köderfische und es reicht wenn sie Sauerstoff bekommen. _

_Sonst sollte man sich keine Köderfische halten._


----------



## Anglerfreak (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das könnten deine Mitangler aber anders sehen wenn plötzlich eine Seuche auftritt, und dafür reicht theoretisch schon ein Kescher, den du in einem anderen Gewässer benutzt hast aber so weit will ich ja garnicht gehen.
> Die Köderfische im Angelladen darfst du zwar kaufen aber normalerweise nicht benutzen....



wer entscheidet das, ob man die Köderfische benutzen darf oder nicht? der Angelverein oder das Bundesland? oder noch jemand anders|kopfkrat naja aber meistens erkennt man je wenn Fische krank sind...

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Laserbeak (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@Chrisi04:
Schon klar. Ein Aquarium ist in der Regel wesentlich besser gepflegt als eine Regentonne, denn hier kommt auch der optische Aspekt zum Tragen. Die Tonne hat einen reinen Nutzcharakter.


----------



## Blink* (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Um es vorweg zu nehmen:
> Ich will hier keinen bekehren oder überzeugen; ich möchte einzig und allein meine Meinung wiedergeben.
> 
> Ich bin selber Aquarianer und halte viel vom verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch.
> ...




|good:


----------



## Laserbeak (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@Anglerfreak:

Zitat:
wer entscheidet das, ob man die Köderfische benutzen darf oder nicht? der Angelverein oder das Bundesland? oder noch jemand anders|kopfkrat naja aber meistens erkennt man je wenn Fische krank sind...

mfg. Anglerfreak

Es gibt da entsprechende Gesetze. Die sollten eigentlich auf dem Lehrgang zum Erwerb des Fischereischeins vermittelt werden.
Das Einbringen gewässerfremder Fische ist verboten.
Um es an einem Beispiel zu verdeutlichen:
Wenn Dein Verein 2 Seen hat, dann darf man die Köderfische aus dem See A nicht im See B verwenden. Genau wegen der Seuchengefahr.

By the way:
Endoparasiten sieht man nicht...........


----------



## Laserbeak (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@Miscal:
Was ist denn das für eine Aussage ??
Oder verstehe ich das falsch ??


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Anglerfreak schrieb:


> aber meistens erkennt man je wenn Fische krank sind...


Das ist ja das Problem, die Fische können immun gegen eine Krankheit sein und man sieht es ihnen nicht an, sind aber dennoch Träger der Krankheit und können diese auf andere übertragen.


----------



## Blink* (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Baktarielle Infektionen stehen bei so einer Halterung wohl im Vordergrund -> entstehen meist durch Überbesatz oder mangelnde Hygiene.

Aber wer nicht mal eine Pumpe einsetzen will, wird sich übersowas wohl kaum gedanken machen.

Hauptsache der junge Herr hats bequem und hat immer Köfis, wenn er sie brauch.   #d


----------



## Chrisi04 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@Blink*

Ohne Dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu vollen.
Ich denke der junge Herr hat ein recht zu fragen, er zeigt ja zumindest das er sich gedanken darüber macht.
Es liegt nunmal an uns ihm nun Alternativen zu zeigen und über die Risiken aufzuklären.


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Blink* schrieb:


> Baktarielle Infektionen stehen bei so einer Halterung wohl im Vordergrund -> entstehen meist durch Überbesatz oder mangelnde Hygiene.
> 
> Aber wer nicht mal eine Pumpe einsetzen will, wird sich übersowas wohl kaum gedanken machen.
> 
> Hauptsache der junge Herr hats bequem und hat immer Köfis, wenn er sie brauch. #d


 
Blink*: Wenn ich so einen Oxydator einsetze, den ich mir auch dafür anschaffen werde, brauche ich keine Pumpe wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Du schiebst mir hier einfach irgendwelche Sachen unter?!! Und wie kommt es jetzt, dass mir plötzlich untergeschoben wird, dass ich die Fische in anderen Gewässern verwenden möchte als die woher sie stammen? 
Geht's noch?


----------



## Blink* (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Ich wollte ihn/dich dadurch keineswegs angreifen, allerdings gehöre ich ganz zu der "Kategorie Laserbeak" und bei mir steht der verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch im Vordergrund und nicht die eigene Bequemlichkeit.

Ob ich etwas unterstelle oder genau den Punkt getroffe habe ist eine andere Frage.



@Chris04
Da gebe ich dir Recht, dass er sich wenigstens Gedanken darum macht. Und wie sagt man so schön -> Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung.

In diesem Sinne und in Frieden 

Gute Nacht,


----------



## Willi90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

OK Leute... hier mal ein Bruder von einem 400l Becken Aquarianer. Köderfische kann man in der Regentonne halten... ist aber ziemlich blöd wens alte 50l Becken kostenlos in der Zeitung zu verschenken gibt. Das Becken kannst du mit normalen Leitungswasser füllen...dazu noch einpaar ml anti-Kalk und fertig. Anti kalk muss nicht unbedingt sein ist aber besser und hängt noch von der Wasserhärte ab.  Die Köderfische dann erst langsam an die neue Wassertemp. gewöhnen. Das heißt, fische in beutel mit ursprünglichem Wasser und dann ins Becken hängen. Nach ca. 20-30 min ist die Temperaturdifferenz normalerweise ausgeglichen. Je nachdem wie groß der Beutel war natürlich. Jetzt Achtung! Fische nicht mit ursprünglichem Wasser reinschütten. Fischer mit Kescher raus fangen und und ins neue Heim einsetzten. Das Wasser im Beutel ist vermutlich voll mit Krankheiten. Diese brauchen nicht ins neue Wasser kommen. 
Eine Pumpe oder besser ein kleiner Filter mit Pumpe ist sehr wichtig. Stimmt Wasserpflanzen geben Sauerstoff ab, aber das reicht auf dauer nicht. Da müssen schon Extrem viele sein...und selbst dann weiß ich nicht ob sie mit dem Sonnenlicht in einer Regentonne genug Sauerstoff durch Photosynthese herstellen können. Aber auf dauer brauchst du sicher ein Filter.
Zum Füttern: Unter einer Woche halterungszeit brauchst du nicht zu füttern. Danach kannst du einfaches Aquarium futter benutzen...wen sie das nicht fressen was ich bezweifel, dann nimm gefrorene Zuckermückenlarven oder einfach Stechmückenlarven aus der Regentonne. 
Den Boden solltest du mit Kies oder Sand beschütten und erst DANACH Wasser einfüllen. Nach dem Wasser einfüllen solltest du ca. 2 Wochen mit laufender Pumpe das Wasser laufen lassen. Es ensteht mit der Zeit leben drin und die Chlor Werte vom Leitungswasser sinken.
Im 50l Becken würde ich nicht mehr als max. 10 Köderfische einsetzten. Bei sehr kleinen Köderfischen würde das Becken auch noch 15 vertragen....aber das sind wirklich 5cm teile sonst wird das ganze zu eng. Wasserpflanzen würde ich dir sowieso empfehlen. Es schwimmen ja genug an der Wasseroberflächen von Baggerseen rum... und wen nicht dann fängst du dir mit dem nächsten Hänger einpaar. 

So das war das Grobe... wen ich was vergessen habe füge ich es dazu. Aber wie gesagt...eine Regentonne ist einfach nicht das beste... zu hoch, zu tief, zu eng, zu wenig Licht. Aber selbst das geht wen man es richtig betreibt.


----------



## Willi90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Um es vorweg zu nehmen:
> Ich will hier keinen bekehren oder überzeugen; ich möchte einzig und allein meine Meinung wiedergeben.
> 
> Ich bin selber Aquarianer und halte viel vom verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch.
> ...




Nach 14 Tagen verhunger kein Fisch...besonderst wens in einem Becken ist wo es leben gibt d.h. Pfalnzen, Algen etc..


----------



## ThomasRö (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

|good:


----------



## heinzrch (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Die Regentonne muß min. 400L haben, möglichst schattig stehen (Sonne ist Gift, Wasser wird bis 30° warm !), und nen Eheim Innenfilter. Meine Rotaugen und Goldfische fühlen sich äußerst wohl darin. Ideal wenn man jede Woche die Hälfte des Wassers zum Gießen nimmt und durch Frischwasser ersetzt.
Evt. ein Netz drüber spannen. Ich hab ne Elster im Garten, die hat mir auf dem Tonnenrand sitzend, in einer Woche ca. 20 Rotaugen gemopst !


----------



## Willi90 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Danke Thomas...aber ich halte nix von leerem Blabla. Deswegen wenn Posting dann kein schrott. 

Gruß Willi


----------



## Ammersee-angler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Nimm lieber ne Köderfischtrommel. Find ich persönlich auch nicht ganz Ok. Aber immer noch besser wie ne Regentonne. Überleg mal: so ein Aquarium braucht über einen Monat, das ein Öko-gleichgewicht besteht und du willst ohne vorbereitung da einfach Fische reintun????


----------



## Laserbeak (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@Willi 90:

Wer hat behauptet, dass nach 14 Tagen die Fische verhungert sind ??

Von wegen leeres Blabla....
Ich benutzte den Konjunktiv, um eine Eventualität aufzuzeigen.
Ich sagte: würde.
Das bedeutet nicht unbedingt ein Faktum !

Also: Erst lesen, dann posten !

Und im übrigen sind Pflanzen kein Garant für ein Überleben.
Und Algen schon gar nicht. Mach Dich mal schlau, wo der Unterschied zwischen Algen und Pflanzen ist.
Und gleich danach über den Bereich Photosynthese und nächtliche Sauerstoffzehrung.
So und jetzt noch mal leeres Blabla.....

So und nun ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo ich mich wieder ausklinke.


----------



## Willi90 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Gut, naber der nächtliche Sauerstoff zehr ist geringer als das was tags rauskommt  außerdem sind die Fische nachts in einem Ruhestand. Zumindest die die er als Köderfisch verwenden will. 
Und zum Blabla meinte ich nicht dich  ich meinte allgemein die Postings die ab und zu auftauchen. Manchmal sieht man hier antworten die eigendlich gar keine sind, da sie entweder schon auf der Hand liegen oder schon mehrfach beantwortet. Nimms mir nicht Krumm aber es ist halt so  .... dich habe ich  grad nicht gemeint. Ist Ja eine Meinung die ja auch so wie du denkst einen Grund hat.  
Gruß Willi


----------



## Angler77 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

:v
Da fragt einer was und will Informationen haben und dann kommt von einigen wieder völlige *******. Die meisten haben sicher kein Becken und denken sich irgend ein Schwachsinn aus was gut passen könnte. ´

Also wie schon oft gesagt ... 
Ja es geht in einer Regentonne, du solltest pro Fisch um die 10 l Wasser rechnen. Futter NEIN (zur Not mal ne Made)! Das Futter sorgt nur für die Verschmutzung von deinem Wasser. Der besete Platz ist draussen und dann dauer Schatten. Die Fische können sich durch Larven und sonstiges ernähren. Und Leute ... Filter/Pumpe, Sauerstoffbelüfter und und und .... #d Ein Wasserbelüfter reicht. Um so mehr tüddel um so mehr Stress für die Fische. Der Boden sollte mit Kies und Steinen versehen sein. Ein Teil des Wasser sollte zwischen durch gewechselt werden. 

Und ... dann läuft das. Und das hat nichts mit Einfachkeit und Bequemlichkeit nichts zu tun. Es ist sogar mehr Aufwand. Also denken und dann posten.  

Viel Spaß #h


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Mein Homie Thomas  

Also, hol dir beim Harster oder wie der heißt in Speyer (gegenüber vom Dehner) n kleines Teichbecken. Stell dir das in Garten/Garage, hau Pflanzen und ne Pumpe rein...tata, hast du das perfekte Köderfischbecken...andere halten ihre Goldfischchen drin, wir eben unsere Köfis.

Perfektes Teil. Wenn du Glück hast, kannst das von irgendnem Rentner abstauben.


----------



## J-son (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

Zur Schadensbegrenzung:

Regentonne is zwar ********, aber wenn's unbedingt sein muss dann nicht mit Regenwasser! Unser Regenwasser hat mitunter einen pH-Wert von 4.0, da darf es einen nicht wundern, wenn die "Köderfische" elendig in der Säure verrecken. In einer substratlosen Kultur überleben nichtmal Pflanzen solche Werte über längere Zeit... 
Antikalk halte ich ebenfalls für absoluten Schwachsinn...schonmal vom SBV-Wert und dessen Wirkung auf ein Gewässer gehört?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Angler77 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



J-son schrieb:


> Zur Schadensbegrenzung:
> 
> Regentonne is zwar ********, aber wenn's unbedingt sein muss dann nicht mit Regenwasser! Unser Regenwasser hat mitunter einen pH-Wert von 4.0, da darf es einen nicht wundern, wenn die "Köderfische" elendig in der Säure verrecken. In einer substratlosen Kultur überleben nichtmal Pflanzen solche Werte über längere Zeit...
> Antikalk halte ich ebenfalls für absoluten Schwachsinn...schonmal vom SBV-Wert und dessen Wirkung auf ein Gewässer gehört?
> ...


 
#6

Evtl. sollten wir es einfach nur noch 300l oder 500l Lietertonne nennen. Also mit Regenwasser ist wirklich scheiß. Leitungswasser und dann 2 Wochen stehen lassen ist besser. Wer hat, kann auch mal ein Eimer Wasser aus seinen SAUBEREN Gartenteich nehmen.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

meine Köfis halten sich wirklich top da drin ...
300l Tonne mir Filter/Pumpe, Leitungswasser und alle paar Wochen 1/3 des Wassers wechseln, füttern ab und an mit Goldfischfutter ....


----------



## raubangler (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*



ThomasRö schrieb:


> ...
> - Wo ist ein guter Platz für die Tonne? Ganz im Schatten, halbtags im Schatten oder kühlt es nachts immer genug ab, sodass sich das Wasser in der Tonne am nächsten Tag nicht zu stark erwärmt und es den Fischen nichts aus macht in der Sonne zu stehen?
> ...


 
Am besten einbuddeln.
Dann hast Du einen guten Schutz im Sommer und Winter.
Sieht auch optisch besser aus.
Gitter nicht vergessen, sonst verschwinden Kinder.


----------



## Parasol (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@ ThomasRö

Vielleicht helfen Dir meine Erfahrungen, die ich gemacht habe.

Mangels anderer Möglichkeiten habe ich eine 300 L-Tonne aus Plastik im Freien und im Schatten stehen. Zusätzlich habe ich die Tonne außen mit Isoliermatte isoliert und als Deckel einen klappbaren, doppelwandigen Holzdeckel gezimmert. Der feste Teil ist mit einem Lichteinfall ausgestattet, der aus transparenten Doppelstegplatten gefertigt wurde.

Das Wasser ist teils Regenwasser, teils Leitungswasser. eine Luftpumpe (ca. 20 EUR) sorgt für Sauerstoff. Bei Trockenheit wird Gießwasser entnommen durch einen Ablaßschlauch und der Verbrauch mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt. Ich hältere darin max. 15 Köderfische, die beim Fang nicht oder kaum mit der Hand berührt wurden. Habe noch keinen Verlust verzeichnet. Der Köfi-Verbrauch wird so vorgenommen, daß erst alle verbraucht werden, bevor neue eingesetzt werden. Somit ist sichergestellt, daß keiner zu lange gehältert wird. Gefüttert wird nicht.

Die Wassertemperatur ist noch nie über 20° C gestiegen.

Ich habe bei dieser Methode kein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Willi90 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hältern von Köderfischen in einer Regentonne*

@ Angler 77
Hast du ein Becken? was ich geschrieben habe ist für hälterung über längere Zeit und optimalzustand. Wie esagt, Kleiner Becken ohne schrank und zubehör gibt es oft genug zu Verschenken. 

Und zum Antikalk: Wir haben ziehmlich Kalkiges Wasser in Raum Offenburg. Deswegen ist es Besser. Wie es in seiner Region ist kp.


----------

